# Evolution issue finally settled



## D. Paul (Nov 11, 2005)

Here it is. The definitive and authoritative answer to the Q of evolution:
http://www.news.com.au/story/0,10117,17162341-13762,00.html
or
http://www.sermonaudio.com/new_details.asp?ID=20565
Thank you, Vatican.

[Edited on 11-11-2005 by D. Paul]


----------



## historyb (Nov 11, 2005)

leave it to the Vatican to make a bigger mess of things

[Edited on 11-11-2005 by historyb]


----------



## Scott (Nov 14, 2005)

"He said the real message in Genesis was that "the universe didn't make itself and had a creator"

Well, why did it not just say that? Good grief - theistic evolutionists argue that it was just too complex for early people to understand. That is silly any way you look at it. They were not stupid. In any event, how can it be that ancient man could not understand this: "the universe didn't make itself and had a creator." Anybody can understand this. Yet, Genesis does not take that approach. If the theistic evolutionists were right, then what was in the Bible was no easier to understand, b/c nearly everbody has misunderstood it from the beginning to the 19th century. With only a few exceptions (including the notable but explainable Augustine), the almost universal view of the church has been the straightforward approach of the text.



Scott


----------

